# Does your Blendtec handle frozen fruit alright? (trying to decide between Blendtec and Vitamix)



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Last year I pulled up all the Blendtec vs Vitamix reviews I could find on MDC and other sites. I decided upon a Blendtec and have been waiting for our Costco to have a sale since. This week our Costco is selling Vitamix and in April they are selling Blendtec. So&#8230;before I make my purchase, does anyone have any reviews or suggestions they would like to share? Based upon all the reviews I've read, they both seem like great products.

One concern about the Blendtec is that some reviewers say it cannot handle frozen or uncut fruits - has anyone had this problem?

I am planning to mostly use it for smoothies, nut butters, ice cream and possibly grains.

TIA


----------



## Graceie (Nov 7, 2010)

I just have to say I love my vitamix! It blends frozen stuff great whole apples cut in half seeds and all I just break carrots in half and throw them in seeds hole garlic cloves


----------



## 12884 (Feb 13, 2004)

We got our Vitamix at Costco a few weeks ago. Amazing! Yes, it handles frozen fruit and anything else you put in there with ease. The Vitamix comes with a tamper and I do not think the Blendtec has that. Also, the clean up is so easy and fast. Here is a link from the Vitamix website that has short videos of some of the different things a Vitamix can do:

http://www.vitamix.com/household/products/super5000/maxnut.asp

The consistency of the green smoothies are so smooth and easy to drink. No green specks, no chunks, etc. You can also use it for so many other things. And you can use the link on my blog to get free shipping. I seriously love our Vitamix. To see my kids drinking kale and spinach every day makes me a very happy mom. 

http://threebeansandgreens.blogspot.com/


----------



## openpollination (Mar 1, 2010)

I make smoothies all the time in my blendtec and I've never had an issue. I also grind all my own flour and it's wonderful!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Does the blendtec have a tamper? I've found the tamper makes a big difference in being able to fully blend without having to dilute the mixture with extra liquid. I make ice cream in my vitamix with just frozen fruit and milk and it's so thick it will not pour out ( I can turn the jar upside down and it doesn't budge), but I have to use the tamper.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

OP here... I went to see the Costco demonstration of the Vitamix last week and bought one. I had made up my mind to purchase a Blendtec but the demonstrator and my husband talked me out of it. I really I think I w/b happy with either.

Arduinna, the Blendtec does not have a tamper.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Let us know how you like it! I love mine and have been using it everyday since I got it


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
> 
> Let us know how you like it! I love mine and have been using it everyday since I got it


We've used it everyday since Sunday but unfortunately some of the days my children haven't liked what I've made. I need to work on mixtures and figure out what they will like. So far we've only made smoothies and ice cream. It is so easy and simple to clean up. (I think the Blendtec's shorter square container would make it easier to get all the ice cream out.)


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Vitamix does sell a 32 oz wet container.

Did the Costco one you bought come with the 48 oz or the 64 oz? I have the 64 oz now.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
> 
> Vitamix does sell a 32 oz wet container.


I know, but I also bought the separate dry blend container and spent more than I planned.

I'm going to go make a smoothie for my lunch right now


----------

